# How much cash do you keep in the bank?



## Cole Slaw (Apr 12, 2015)

In the past, i didn't usually keep much cash in the bank, since i invested almost everything extra laying around. But then i started getting nervous, thinking what if i got sick, or lost my job, etc. So i started saving up cash. This month, i finally got to the point where i have one year's salary in cash. I feel much better.

I doubt this is great financial logic, but if it helps me sleep and feel secure, then i'm happy.


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 12, 2015)

Congratulations Cole Slaw, financial security is better than any sleep aid..


----------



## jujube (Apr 12, 2015)

Just enough to convince the bank that I'm hiding money somewhere else.....  lol.


----------



## Lon (Apr 14, 2015)

Other than the cash in my checking account with pension deposits going into it each month, I keep no cash in any bank. I keep all cash fully invested.


----------



## QuickSilver (Apr 14, 2015)

I keep at least 6 months salary in a regular bank account at all times...  Now that my Husband and I are collecting Social Security, and I don't have to worry about job loss..  that is sufficient..


----------



## DoItMyself (Apr 14, 2015)

There's nothing wrong with keeping a portion of your assets liquid.  You're probably the best judge of your comfort level and the amount that makes sense for your circumstances.

Quite frankly, having a year's income in liquid assets make you well ahead of the majority of people.


----------



## QuickSilver (Apr 15, 2015)

I've always looked at my little bank account as a security blanket..  My Financial advisor knows me well enough to have never insisted I invest it in any way... because, I liked having it available for the price of gas to my local bank branch.  It's my "emergency" fund and it makes me feel comfortable.   All my other assets are not as liquid and require some effort on my part to get to... that's fine.. those are reserved for income when I decide I need to turn on the spigot..   The bank account is for mental health reasons..


----------



## ronaldj (Apr 15, 2015)

not enough


----------



## AZ Jim (Apr 15, 2015)

I never keep more than 250k in my savings all the rest is divided up into investments, except the 100k I hide in my freezer.  Now Ii ask you who in their right mind would honestly answer such a personal question on a internet forum?  BTW If I really had anything like the above sums, you'd never know it.


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 15, 2015)

AZ Jim said:


> I never keep more than 250k in my savings all the rest is divided up into investments, except the 100k I hide in my freezer.  Now Ii ask you who in their right mind would honestly answer such a personal question on a internet forum?  BTW If I really had anything like the above sums, you'd never know it.



You beat me to it Jim I was just going to ask the same question?


----------



## Bee (Apr 15, 2015)

No banks, just the old fashioned way under the mattress.:bigwink::laugh:


----------



## AZ Jim (Apr 15, 2015)

I used to work with a woman who constantly bragged about her wealth.  She proudly announced to all around her that she didn't wear her diamonds but kept them in her freezer "where no one could find them".  She always called her husband "father" she quit talking to me when one day I said "I didn't know priests could marry".  She ended her "quiet" season when she ended up working for me.....hahahahahaha


----------



## applecruncher (Apr 15, 2015)

I assumed everyone keeps at least $100k in the bank.   Just like every guy on the internet is 6'2", every woman is a size 6, and they all work out 6 days a week.


----------



## ronaldj (Apr 15, 2015)

someday I plan on being a thousandare.....not yet but soon


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 15, 2015)

applecruncher said:


> I assumed everyone keeps at least $100k in the bank.   Just like every guy on the internet is 6'2", *every woman is a size 6*, and they all work out 6 days a week.



Well a size 6 in the US is a size 10 here...and I am a size 10 sometimes an 8..so 1 outta 3 ain't bad..


----------



## AZ Jim (Apr 15, 2015)

applecruncher said:


> I assumed everyone keeps at least $100k in the bank.   Just like every guy on the internet is 6'2", every woman is a size 6, and they all work out 6 days a week.



You forgot "my Lamborghini is paid for!"


----------



## Shalimar (Apr 15, 2015)

A size six is normal enough if one is short. Lol.


----------



## Josiah (Apr 15, 2015)

hollydolly said:


> Well a size 6 in the US is a size 10 here...and I am a size 10 sometimes an 8..so 1 outta 3 ain't bad..



And despite my best efforts not to give in to women's body image prejudices, your 1 outta 3 is the most important one.


----------



## Cookie (Apr 15, 2015)

It doesn't matter what size you are.  If you are well proportioned you will always be a perfect '10'.


----------



## WHYMETWO (Apr 15, 2015)

I agree Jim the question is way too personal but I think she wasn't asking for a number just a comfort level. I don't discuss my salary or finances with anybody.


----------



## Bullie76 (Apr 16, 2015)

I keep roughly 1 months worth of expenses at my local bank plus a cushion. I replinish monthly from my brokerage acct.


----------



## QuickSilver (Apr 16, 2015)

What I find intriguing is how so many people can be open and candid about sex or other personal matters, yet so closed and horrified about discussing finances..  Seems odd.


----------



## ronaldj (Apr 16, 2015)

inquiring minds want to know so we can be jealous/envious of either more than us or less than us......but my money or lack off, doesn't add no where near as much happiness as my wife/life and children/grandchildren and dog


----------



## Shalimar (Apr 16, 2015)

Re body image. I still struggle with the fact that my petite curves 'bought' me far more approval from many males than my intelligence and character. On the plus side, those who looked beyond my doll-like exterior, were appreciated all the more.  I try not to feel contempt toward those individuals who persist in thinking of women as portable mattresses, pretties for their pleasure, regrettably remnants of my youthful rage persist. Enlightenment on this matter still eludes me.


----------



## Cookie (Apr 16, 2015)

QuickSilver said:


> What I find intriguing is how so many people can be open and candid about sex or other personal matters, yet so closed and horrified about discussing finances..  Seems odd.



The big three --- the obsession with money, sex and power in our society -- keeps us eternally entertained and occupied.


----------



## GeorgiaXplant (Apr 19, 2015)

Shalimar said:


> Re body image. I still struggle with the fact that my petite curves 'bought' me far more approval from many males than my intelligence and character. On the plus side, those who looked beyond my doll-like exterior, were appreciated all the more.  I try not to feel contempt toward those individuals who persist in thinking of women as portable mattresses, pretties for their pleasure, regrettably remnants of my youthful rage persist. Enlightenment on this matter still eludes me.



Sigh. I always wanted to be admired for my, um, physical attributes. There was a time when there was a whole lot of me, much more than necessary and way more than anybody in their right mind would admire. Now I'm bony and almost not there.

Actually, I wouldn't have minded being admired for my mind, either, what little of it was educated enough to admire.

As for money? When there's a $1K surplus in checking, I'm comfortable. It doesn't take a whole lot to please me.


----------



## Cookie (Apr 19, 2015)

I keep enough $$ in my account to cover the cost of groceries, bills and spending for about a year.


----------



## Cole Slaw (Apr 20, 2015)

applecruncher said:


> I assumed everyone keeps at least $100k in the bank.   Just like every guy on the internet is 6'2", every woman is a size 6, and they all work out 6 days a week.



I'm only 6'1.5"


----------



## maddyathome (Apr 20, 2015)

AZ Jim said:


> I never keep more than 250k in my savings all the rest is divided up into investments, except the 100k I hide in my freezer.  Now Ii ask you who in their right mind would honestly answer such a personal question on a internet forum?  BTW If I really had anything like the above sums, you'd never know it.



LOL! I hope you wrap your freezer cash in tin foil. That is the first place the burglars will look.


----------



## QuickSilver (Apr 21, 2015)

maddyathome said:


> LOL! I hope you wrap your freezer cash in tin foil. That is the first place the burglars will look.



Nah... he's too busy fashioning and distributing tin foil hats..  lol!!


----------

